# Just got my mount back



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Took a couple years to get finished but it turned out great!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Still waiting on my Tiger trout...


----------



## crispy78 (Mar 10, 2020)

Must be a pain keeping all that hair off the filets.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Right up there next to the trouser trout


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Choice mount dare


----------

